# Fiat 411 R help



## Barry Fourie (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi guys. New to this forum and also new to using tractors. Can anybody tell me what the pedal highlighted in red is used for?







d for?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's the differential lock. When Fully engaged, it locks the drive axles so that the two back wheels drive the tractor and eliminates wheel spin. Not to be used all the time, check your manual.
Welcome to the Forum Barry, hop over to the introductions section and tell us a little about yourself and this tractor!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Just do not push that pedal if the rear wheels are spinning at different speeds. Only engage it with the tractor stopped.


----------



## Barry Fourie (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks a mill for the feedback. I still have lots of questions and will post them in due course. Unfortunately don't have the manual and nobody to teach me.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look in our manuals section. You may have downloaded this already, but if not, here you go.
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/fiat-411r-instruction-book.99/history


----------



## Barry Fourie (Jan 7, 2019)

thank you


----------

